# dvon's 2019 front lawn project



## dvon (Sep 17, 2018)

Fall of 2018 we had some trees taken down. Sadly due to us being away and then weather I was not able to prep the area the trees were removed from to put seed down before winter hit. As soon as things got warm enough that I could get working this year I got to it. Now, I know that seeding in MA in the Spring is not the best plan of action. With that said this section of the yard is separate from all my other grass and is relatively small. I'm OK with the fact that I'll have more weed issues here given I couldn't put down prodiamine.

Oct 2018: Trees taken down



April 7, 2019: Area prepped, JG BBU seed down with some starter fert and Ringer. Covered with Peat Moss. We hit a big cold spell right after I dropped seed. Night temps dropped back down into high 30s, I saw no signs of life for a while.



April 14: No signs of growth but got to go back and do the edging work I didn't have time for the week prior.







April 21: Tons of rain the last few days plus a spike in air temps. Seed has started taking off in a big way


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: 
Did you use Tenacity at seed down? After 28 days you can apply the second app. If you didn't, it would be helpful in fighting weeds by putting down a first app after the 28 days.

If spraying isn't for you, Scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer-mesotrione (same active ingredient as Tenacity), can be helpful in preventing additional weeds, but won't control existing weeds.


----------



## dvon (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> :thumbup:
> Did you use Tenacity at seed down? After 28 days you can apply the second app. If you didn't, it would be helpful in fighting weeds by putting down a first app after the 28 days.
> 
> If spraying isn't for you, Scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer-mesotrione (same active ingredient as Tenacity), can be helpful in preventing additional weeds, but won't control existing weeds.


I didn't, though it was intentional, for whatever reason JG BBU is apparently does not play well with Tenacity during germination/ early growth. Given this is what I've already got here I wanted to be consistent. Once it comes in more I can use it as post emergent though.


----------



## dvon (Sep 17, 2018)

Seeing notable new growth following almost a week straight of rain


----------

